# A lot of pottery ?



## longbranch gamegetr (Mar 2, 2014)

Found all of this on less than an acre in Nortg Ga. along with some other stuff . I really like the black flint with the white in it.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like a broken celt in the bottom right section of your display. Did any of the pottery have designs on it?


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, here are the best ones.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (Mar 2, 2014)

Some more from last year in the same spot.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 2, 2014)

Extremely cool.  I'd say you've stumbled upon an old village.  Keep the location to yourself. (but many of us will be jealous!)


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 3, 2014)

You have a large number of vessels represented there.  Must have been a large site or inhabited for a long period of time.  A mound should be close by.


----------



## FOD (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been finding some pretty good pottery lately,I wondered if anyone else picked it up.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (Mar 3, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> You have a large number of vessels represented there.  Must have been a large site or inhabited for a long period of time.  A mound should be close by.



Could you give me a little info on any of the pieces ? Site is not very large . It is just a bottom with 2 creeks on each side running together . Surrounded by steep ridges on all 3 sides. Here are some other pieces from last year. These are the largest pieces.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 4, 2014)

longbranch gamegetr said:


> Could you give me a little info on any of the pieces ? Site is not very large . It is just a bottom with 2 creeks on each side running together . Surrounded by steep ridges on all 3 sides. Here are some other pieces from last year. These are the largest pieces.



The top 3 pieces look like pieces of broken celts.  Other rocks look like river rocks but I used to find them associated with village sites so they were used for something.  Pieces on the left are tools.  

Nice site.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 4, 2014)

If you want to try identifying some of your pot sherds yourself, to see who made them & about when, this is a good site:

http://shapiro.anthro.uga.edu/GIP/index.php/home.html

Go to the link that says "Quick Key", & I'd start in "complicated stamped", "grit temper" based on those you showed a close-up of. Bow Only can tell you what each fragment is, but it's fun to learn on your own.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll check it out.


----------



## caughtinarut (Apr 21, 2014)

Lot of artifacts in the Suches area too.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 20, 2014)

I have a pottery shard vey similar to those accept it is solid black inside and out. Found it years ago but remember where, may have to go walk that creek some more


----------



## godogs57 (May 23, 2014)

Used to find bunches of that between Dahlonega and Cleveland.....nice finds you have there


----------

